# Is Mr.Bad guy the sun?



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

The sides/front/back and my rock in my tank are covered with a kind of brownish "hard" algae but are not in clumps, but instead in round circles or so. I noticed that this algae only came during this winter since I left my curtains open so my room would get some light. Is the sun causing this? And if I close my curtains all the time, How do i get rid of the algae stuck on my rock, since I have my Java moss growing nicely, and I don't want to ruin their colonies. The algae is also growing on the leaves of my other plants. Help? Btw, Does the algae harm my plants?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Direct bright sun for extended periods of time can cause algae. Brown algae is usually Diatoms, but is not hard as you describe. It's common in newly setup tanks or low light tanks. It will eventually go away once the tank becomes established. A pic would help in id'ing the algae. _Are you dosing ferts?_


----------

